# An interesting golf partner I had this weekend...



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

So I figured I would relate an interesting event that happened to me this past weekend. I am the leader of a local hiking group here in Seattle, and we had a group event geocaching at a local park. We had a great time but finished up early in the afternoon.... so I decided to play a little round o' golf at West Seattle Golf Course.... which was nearby. Yep one of the "resident" bennies of living in Seattle is almost year round golf.

I ended up playing a round with a guy who was 6'11" tall... I was thinking to myself "Man this guy has to play pro sports or something... he was HUGE. We shook hands as he introduced himself as Naaj.... That didn't ring any obvious bells... so I just continued warming up.. We played the first hole, and man this guy could bomb the ball down the course! Naaj and I both played the black (pro) tees from the back, and I was shocked he was keeping up as he didn't appear to be a serious golfer!(I'm about a 7 handicap) So anyways...we continued onto the second hole... As I was taking some practice swings, the other couple we played with were chatting with him and I heard them make a comment about "Oh isn't it odd that Poppy let you out of your room to play?" He kinda gave em a little grin, laughed and said "Aww he ain't that bad"....

Then it hit me... Poppy was Gregg Popovich... The head coach of the San Antonio Spurs! This guy played for the Spurs... THEN I realized who he was! It was Nazr Mohammed the starting forward for the San Antonio Spurs of the NBA! (San Antonio was scheduled to play the Sonics on Sunday)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/p ... atsId=3272

We ended up having a great round, and considering that Naaj was using rented clubs that were 4 1/2 inches too short for him, he managed to kick my butt in the end! 

I have to admit he was one of the most laid back professional athletes I've ever met! He was quiet, humble, and polite. But man he played a mean game of golf! When I hit a good shot the guy could turn on the competitiveness!

I ended up giving him a ride back to his hotel where they were staying downtown. We exchanged numbers to get in touch next time he's in town, and we'll see about a re-match. (I gathered he enjoyed playing a nice round of golf in relative anonymity)

Anyways... thought you all would enjoy my little story about the rest of my day!

Cheers!

Ryan


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Dude that is cool as all get out.. Did you try the number to see if it worked..

My only claim to fame is I got to sit in a duck blind with Kent Herbek back in the late 80's


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

sotaman said:


> Dude that is cool as all get out.. Did you try the number to see if it worked..
> 
> My only claim to fame is I got to sit in a duck blind with Kent Herbek back in the late 80's


No... I"m not too worried about that... I watched him as he entered my number into his Treo phone and I gave him my business card. We chatted up golf on the way back, and he told me he had played near my place at Newcastle Golf Club last time he was in town.

http://www.newcastlegolf.com/
http://www.newcastlegolf.com/gallery.aspx?ID=35

He told me he thought he would be back in town later in the year, but it depended on how their game rotation worked out. For example this time they rolled into town late on Friday night, had Saturday off , and game on Sunday afternoon. When they had that kind of layover they could get out and about in the host town if they wanted. If however they had a same day flight, they would get in on a morning play that night and either take off for the next city that night or early the next morning.

So we'll see if it works out. I have no doubts he'll call again, as I could sense that he liked getting away from the "crap" of the team. They are constantly approached/mobbed by fans even when they are not around the game. I asked him how come none of the other guys wanted to come along for a round, and he told me that for the guys that play golf, none wanted to go out that day. Since he is playing for one of the 5 most popular teams in the NBA he is a pretty recognized guy....

I've met quite a few athletes in my travels and pasttimes. I grew up with and graduated with Darin Erstad..

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/players/p ... atsId=5634

I've also met Shane Battier, Yao Ming and Nate Robinson in person without a crowd when they were just going about their business.... and have met most of the current Sonics roster thru business relationships...

I have to say that Naaj was a great guy to hang with. Before I knew who he was I was thinking that this guy would be a great guy to be a regular golf partner with. He would drive you to make you better.



Ryan

.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Did you ever ask him why Kentucky blew all them years while he was there?

JK,,Obviously that would have been a sore subject.

Kentucky did have a lot of potential while he was there however.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> Did you ever ask him why Kentucky blew all them years while he was there?
> 
> JK,,Obviously that would have been a sore subject.
> 
> Kentucky did have a lot of potential while he was there however.


  No I tried to stay away from talking hoops... but yeah they had some good teams back then... although there were quite a few powerhouses back in those days...


----------

